# As a DirectTv CSR....



## Foodnova (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm fully prepared to take a beating for what most of my colleagues do/say, just like I do every day at work anyway... but.. that's another subject. From where or what gender I am not saying for obvious reasons. I'm merely here to make both of our experiences better

What do CSR's do that aggravate you the most? What do we do/say that let's you know "hey, this person's legit"? Any other feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome to DBSTalk. Your input from "the other side " will be very interesting and informative. 
I have had excellent response and assistance from all of the CSRs that I have worked with. Some of them even went above and beyond. It is all about respect and treating them as I want to be treated. 
Thank you for your hard work and patiences.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Good question Foodnova, and welcome.
Having been a customer service manager in the high volume printing industry for many years I have some some experience with this on both sides, (but not in SAT TV).

I'm not even so sure its the CSR's fault.
The biggest complaint I seem to read here, or experience for myself, is inconsistency in the answers we all get.

That to me indicates a training issue, not a bad CSR.

I should point out that in 12 years of satisfied D* service I have had very few problems with CSRs. Come to think of it just once.
Installers though....


----------



## Foodnova (Jan 30, 2012)

SteveHas said:


> Good question Foodnova, and welcome.
> Having been a customer service manager in the high volume printing industry for many years I have some some experience with this on both sides, (but not in SAT TV).
> 
> I'm not even so sure its the CSR's fault.
> ...


I can't really get in to our training process, but plenty are lackadaisical or even completely ignorant of completing it. You'd be surprised how many people still need assistance with the hr34 support.... and it hasn't even really gone live yet. That will definitely separate the good from the bad and lazy. Some take calls too personal, which may or may not be a good thing, but more often than not, bad. When your CSR is putting you on hold, they look to agents like me for help 

I appreciate the feedback so far guys. Thanks for the welcome


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For me it's inaccurate info (like when I was told that an hr34 was not guaranteed to be replaced with another 34), or being asked to go through unneeded troubleshooting steps. If a customer says they are getting a signal error on all receivers, don't make them check the cable on a receiver.

Of course a lot of this comes down to training and requirements by management.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have had a pretty good experience with the CSRs overall. I think that one issue I would question is for them to understand that sometimes a cookie cutter response based on a written script isn't the way to go.

I had an issue a while back where one of my HR24 DVRs was running very hot and not activating its cooling fan. It was even displaying a message that the maximun safe operating temperature of the device had been exceeded.

The CSR I was talking with was useless. All she did was keep telling me that the machine would cool down. I told her that I had two other HR24s that were working perfectly, and I also told her that 149 degrees and rising is dangerous and approaching the point that the device will catch on fire.

All this woman would do is recite a script that said that the HR24 would be fine. I hung up the phone and PMd a member here (who now works for DirecTV) for advice. He put me in touch with a DirecTV technical division in El Segundo, California, and arrangements were made for me to ship the DVR directly to them. They also arranged to ship me out a new box.

Sometimes, common sense has to superceed whatever script is written on a computer monitor.


----------



## Foodnova (Jan 30, 2012)

TDK1044 said:


> I have had a pretty good experience with the CSRs overall. I think that one issue I would question is for them to understand that sometimes a cookie cutter response based on a written script isn't the way to go.
> 
> I had an issue a while back where one of my HR24 DVRs was running very hot and not activating its cooling fan. It was even displaying a message that the maximun safe operating temperature of the device had been exceeded.
> 
> ...


We surprisingly a very small amount of script to read, if ever. Some terms and conditions have to be made aware of or we get wrist slapped, but unless it involves bundling, not much script

That usually only happens when it's new territory an agent is expanding to and trying to handle themselves instead of auto-transferring the second they realize they can't/haven't chartered down that path before


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

:welcome_s Foodnova. In 13 years, I've only had 1 or 2 instances where I wasn't happy with my CSR. Like in August when I upgraded to MRV and I had two SD DVRs that had to be upgraded: "You will receive two R-22s". "I thought those weren't in production anymore and very hard to come by?" "That is all we ship out for MRV upgrades." Wrong -- I got R16s. 

Also, I think you should change your signature line. I suspect you won't get heckled here.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

What aggravates me are the series of recordings ("I want to order a movie" or "I want to pay my bill") we have to put up with before we're finally connected to a CSR. Would be nice to be able to bypass the recordings and just get down to business.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

trh said:


> Also, I think you should change your signature line. I suspect you won't get heckled here.


Agreed, the CSRs that post here are one of the kinds we like.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Foodnova -- you might want to go read *this thread*. Its about a customer that bought a nomad, decided he didn't want it and sold it. But the new owner's can't get it activated on their account.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Foodnova,
I think there is a required signature disclaimer you must use if you indicate you are a DirecTV employee (DirecTV policy). For your own benefit and protection, you should check into that before doing much forum posting (here or elsewhere).

Having said that, thanks for your interest and initiative.


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

In the 17 years I've been with DTV, I've never had a bad experience with any CSR. Treat people the way you want to be treated & see how it goes....


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Foodnova, thanks for posting. Welcome to the best board on DirecTV out there.

To your original question, my biggest problem with CSRs is their inability to say the words, "I don't know." When I call about something which, because of this board, I know to be true and get a CSR who says the opposite, it's frustrating. I've learned not to argue and just politely hang up. I'll call back later to get somebody who is aware of the situation and then everything works out fine.

To give you a specific example, in December there was a billing problem and credits like the HD Access Free for 24 Months didn't show up on people's accounts. I read on DBSTalk about people calling in and the CSR saying, "Mr. Customer, you are right. That credit is missing. Let me enter it here and you'll find it applied to your next month's bill." When I called in, I got a CSR that said that the credit had expired. That's why it wasn't on my account. Huh? It doesn't expire until the middle of this year. I hung up and called back. The second CSR agreed it should have been there, along with a missing $10 a month anniversary gift credit, and quickly applied those two credits to my account. It took a couple of weeks but they showed up as a negative balance on my statement. Problem solved. If the first CSR had said, "I don't see the credits and I don't know why," things could have happenend much differently.

As a guy who hired entry level salesmen for 30 years, I understand it is tough to get a neophyte to say, "I don't know." But it can be done. If DirecTV could get CSRs to admit they don't know everything and not, in the worst cases, make up stories out of whole cloth, their public relations would be much better.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Foodnova, welcome.
I think the number one common complaint here is that CSR's promise what cannot be delivered. Its often that we see customers complain that a CSR promised them an HR24 and then a refurb HR21 shows up.

I believe there is a like-for-like program for defective products. H25s for H25's etc but so many old and new customers claim they were promised something and they get something else.

Thanks for checking.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

I will say that for the most part, I have been very satisfied with my CSR experiences. Most I talk with seem very eager to want to please the customer and continue the perception that the customer is benefiting from his or her association with DirecTV.

But there was one notable instance when I was offered an upgrade to whole home plus additional equipment for a certain price, which I accepted, only to hear a far higher price on the confirmation call. The rep I spoke with on the confirmation call informed me that the CSR who made me the whole-home upgrade offer for that particular price didn't have the authority to do so, and therefore DirecTV couldn't fulfill it for that price; I would have to pay the higher price. You can imagine how that made me feel! And I said so in further calls to DirecTV retention.

I realize that every organization has its bad apples. But since the conversation I had with the "rogue" CSR apparently was not recorded, DirecTV said there was nothing they could do. I canceled the order and was left with a very bad taste in my mouth about the company for weeks afterward. In fact I researched alternatives, but a better value doesn't exist in my area, and so I have reluctantly stayed with the service. 

But that was an excellent example of how a horrible experience with a CSR can utterly destroy a customer relationship. All any customer wants are fair, honest and knowledgeable answers, prompt action and maybe an occasional above-and-beyond response.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

FoodNova.

Welcome to the board. Just a single question. 

Are calls really recorded for quality assurance? It just seems that given some of the crazy answers, and repetitive crazy answers given to customers, if someone were actually listening to the recordings, points of emphasis could be communicated to CSR's.

For example, with the launch of the HR34, many members have reported that CSR's were telling them that you have to have a certain model of Samsung TV for it to work. Now we here all know that is not true, but why are CSR's allowed to keep repeating the same misleading information? Back in college, I did some phone support work, but before every shift we had a quick meeting which would cover things like this. And if the supervisor had to repeat it every day he/she would. At some point, even the dumbest ones would finally figure it out.


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Foodnova, thanks for posting. Welcome to the best board on DirecTV out there.
> 
> To your original question, my biggest problem with CSRs is their inability to say the words, "I don't know." When I call about something which, because of this board, I know to be true and get a CSR who says the opposite, it's frustrating. I've learned not to argue and just politely hang up. I'll call back later to get somebody who is aware of the situation and then everything works out fine.
> 
> ...


I just had a similar case. I received a replacement DVR. I hooked up the replacement and the last step was to contact DirecTV to finish the activation. The CSR told me to be sure to mail back the broken DVR. I told her that there was no return kit included whit the replacement DVR. She put me on hold and came back and said that I definitely needed to return the broken DVR and she would mail out a return kit right away. After seven days, no return kit showed up. I called DirecTV to see what step I should take to get the broken DVR back. The CSR looked up my info on the broken DVR and came back and said to throw away the broken DVR because DirecTV no longer used those DVRs due to out-dated technology of the DVR. Two different CSRs and two different instructions. Both CSRs were very nice, it just seemed that, as you say Foodnova, the training was incomplete for the first CSR that I talked to.


----------



## Foodnova (Jan 30, 2012)

Herdfan said:


> FoodNova.
> 
> Welcome to the board. Just a single question.
> 
> ...


They are. There's a whole site dedicated to nothing but quality control

There's a lot of people who get in trouble on a daily basis and recently a fairly high up morning supervisor was let go for that very reason. Everything is handled closely with logs and other agents are supposed to notify their higher ups when something is incorrectly noted or just plain unachievable,

If some of you guys who have had the problems with this like described above would like to know, the site I work at is tested by our own quality people very harshly and because of it we average one of the top sites in what called "1 call resolution, no callbacks relating to previous issue"


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

As a now 15 year subscriber, I have also very rarely had bad interactions with phone CSRs, and even when something has gone wrong, it ends up being a technical issue and is fixed quickly. For instance, one time I called to upgrade my package. I soon had the additional channels I had added, however HD was not working. I called back and it turns out that the CSR forgot to re-add my HD subscription after upgrading me. Fixed quickly. Overall, though, the CSRs are friendly, helpful, and understandable. 

The one thing I don't like is going through all of the steps to check things out, and that's mostly because of this forum. I've already done 99% of what they want me to check upon calling. Even if you tell some CSRs "Yeah, I already ran this test, and the disk check utility and the full system scan" etc. I had to tell one CSR recently 6 times that my receiver was constantly, on its own, running the disk check utility and finding hundreds of disk errors. He insisted on waiting on the phone with me until the receiver came back from the utility, and it was only 50% done! I finally told him I would call back, and when I did the new CSR immediately recognized that my 8 year old HR20-100 was finally done. 

One thing I like is when a CSR recognizes how long I have been a customer and immediately seems to understand that I know what I'm talking about. One lady was very surprised when she saw that I was a then 14 year customer and told me I was by far the longest-time customer she had ever spoken with!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I wish, besides the hearts on the accoung that there was also a brains rating. That way someone that has 5 brains on the account doesn't have to go through all the script questions, saving both you and me time. 

When I call in to say that a particular channel is having a problem and that it's happening on all of my receivers and that I've checked signal readings and rebooted a receivre please just pass it onto the broadcast center to have them check.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

RAD said:


> I wish, besides the hearts on the accoung that there was also a brains rating. That way someone that has 5 brains on the account doesn't have to go through all the script questions, saving both you and me time.
> 
> When I call in to say that a particular channel is having a problem and that it's happening on all of my receivers and that I've checked signal readings and rebooted a receivre please just pass it onto the broadcast center to have them check.


I had a problem with ESPN, only 206. Turned out to be a bad LNB for a single transponder on a single SAT when the SUN baked it in the summer time. It was also a Cinemax channel on the same transponder but I didn't know that because I don't subscribe.

It may not be a transmission problem as I learned. So perhaps a way to trouble shoot a single channel complaint in more detail could be scripted?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have had no problems with CSR's, who have been helpful in several calls over the four years that I subscribed to DirecTV. Early on, I was upset by long hold times but that problem seems to have gone away.

I did call to ask some questions about Sonic Tap music channels when they first appeared. The CSR had no idea what these were and didn't offer to escalate my question to someone else. I said "Thank you" and hung up. I called again and got a CSR who could answer my questions.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

The lack of knowledge across the board is what usually ruins it for me. Not only that but always having to be transferred to someone else. Here is my list of items that usually are not able to be answered by a CSR that irritate me.

1. Information about specific hardware. Not only do they not know (understand why) they do not seem to know where to find the information. They are next to never up to date on the newest technology.
2. Not familiar with DNS at all and hardly ever know who to escalate to.
3. When a premium channel is removed from the account and it is noticed that there is another 2 for one offer available online but I cant add it back due to having a grandfathered package, most CSR's are not able to figure out why or fix it.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

RAD said:


> I wish, besides the hearts on the accoung that there was also a brains rating. That way someone that has 5 brains on the account doesn't have to go through all the script questions, saving both you and me time.


That should win an award for the suggestion of the year! :icon_lol:


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

As a tech I have had very good interaction on the tech activation hot line. One of my observations when I come to a trouble call and the customer tells me what the CSR had them do to try to fix the problem over the phone made the matter much worse. This could be due to inexperience on the CSRs part in dealing with real life situations vs. reading off the trouble shooting tree. One example is they had the customer remove BBC converters when they really did need them. It all comes down to experience though. If a CSR rode along with a repair tech there would be a hugh take away of a new knowledge base of information.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> What aggravates me are the series of recordings ("I want to order a movie" or "I want to pay my bill") we have to put up with before we're finally connected to a CSR. Would be nice to be able to bypass the recordings and just get down to business.


You know you can hit 0 a few times in rapid succession to bypass everything right?  thats pretty standard on most systems.


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

I have overall had good experiences with DirecTV CSRs but I think the #1 issue they could use more training on is sports blackouts. Every now and then, a game will be blacked out that shouldn't be but the CSR will always stick to the standard blackout script and will refuse to admit that DirecTV made a mistake. This doesn't happen often but it's quite annoying, I think DirecTV should maybe have a separate sports hotline staffed only by CSRs who are knowledgeable about sports packages.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

RAD said:


> I wish, besides the hearts on the accoung that there was also a brains rating. That way someone that has 5 brains on the account doesn't have to go through all the script questions, saving both you and me time.
> 
> When I call in to say that a particular channel is having a problem and that it's happening on all of my receivers and that I've checked signal readings and rebooted a receivre please just pass it onto the broadcast center to have them check.


I totally agree. With many companies, you can call and describe the problem and what steps you have taken to troubleshoot, which should let them know you are experienced enough to know what you're doing, and they will start off at step 1. I already told them I did that and much more. Oh well.


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

Herdfan said:


> FoodNova.
> 
> Welcome to the board. Just a single question.
> 
> ...


In order to use the RVU feature (no additional receiver in that room) it has to be that certain model of Samsung TV. To just use the normal hookup then you can use any compatible TV available. Sorry if there was some sort of mixup...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Blankman2k5 said:


> In order to use the RVU feature (no additional receiver in that room) it has to be that certain model of Samsung TV. To just use the normal hookup then you can use any compatible TV available. Sorry if there was some sort of mixup...


When the HR34 was released, CSR's repeatedly told customers that you had to have a certain model TV _for the HR34 to work_. Most everyone here knew better, but new customers came here complaining that they couldn't get an HR34 because they did not have the correct TV.


----------



## scubasteve (Oct 6, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome Foodnova

My experience with CSR's has been good. One issue is (thanks to my military career and getting old) I wear hearing aids which require the use of a speaker phone. That all by itself is a problem - most agents talk a little fast - but once I explain they do their best to work with me. Heavy accents are difficult for me to understand. I deal with this with most companies I do business with - not just "D"

My real issues are at the corporate level and it's policies - like that IVR and the repetitious recording - its a pain. I am sure you and your peers take some heat from customers on those topics.

Getting an email saying rates are going up - but they don't take the time to personalize the note and tell me how much mine is going up - they give you a link and expect you to do the research. If "D" can calculate my bill and charge me, the programmers could write a better and more personal automated email - If that ever happens I might even smile in spite of the price increase

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Foodnova said:


> What do CSR's do that aggravate you the most?


Start out the conversation with "I see you have been a valued customer for x years". First, they have the "x years" wrong, since Ive been a customer since the first week DirecTv was available. Second, it sounds phony. Its totally fake.

I would like to have a CSR pick up the phone and say "Hi, Im Jim/Jane from the Denver colorado call center. How can I help you today?".

First, it hammers home the fact that you are getting a US based CSR, a BIG PLUS for a lot of people in this day and age of outsourcing. Second, it doesnt sound fake and insincere.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Start out the conversation with "I see you have been a valued customer for x years". First, they have the "x years" wrong, since Ive been a customer since the first week DirecTv was available. Second, it sounds phony. Its totally fake.
> 
> I would like to have a CSR pick up the phone and say "Hi, Im Jim/Jane from the Denver colorado call center. How can I help you today?".
> 
> ...


While that would be nice, unless things [policy] has changed, they can't give the city, and have to say only the state.
More often than not, my calls all get routed to Manilla [first], though one recently was to Mexico.


----------



## ts7 (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been a D* customer for about a year and a half and have only had to call support a couple of times. For the most part my experiences were positive.

However, since the OP asked in a somewhat general fashion, my general pet peeves are with CSRs...

1) that have not mastered the English language or do not speak concisely
2) that know less than I do
3) that refuse to acknowledge what I DO know or give me answers/solutions I have already told them I tried
4) that are condescending or do not respect me as a customer
5) that are difficult to hear or understand
6) that have no common sense
7) that refuse to transfer to a supervisor when asked

As others have pointed out, if I'm calling with a problem the last thing I want to hear are commercials trying to upsell me on services while I'm sitting in the queue. That is not a CSR problem, but it certainly escalates the tension before the CSR is even handed the call.

Personally, I prefer chatting over calling. I find it much easier and concise to respond in writing than trying to speak & listen, especially in a noisy environment. It also gives me a hard copy of the conversation for future reference. I wish DirecTV would take advantage of this more often.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Start out the conversation with "I see you have been a valued customer for x years".


I had to call last week twice. I didn't get that "I see you have been a loyal customer" script from either one of the two CSRs I talked to (and they would end the call with that same 'line'). I wonder if they have deleted this?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

May you arent loyal enough?  j/k


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Start out the conversation with "I see you have been a valued customer for x years". First, they have the "x years" wrong, since Ive been a customer since the first week DirecTv was available. Second, it sounds phony. Its totally fake.


In your case, it isn't "fake", but simply wrong. (And I assume you've been a valued customer- lots of extras, PPVs, pay on time, many units, few calls to CSRs except to add more fee based items...... ) seriously, a valuable customer! But, yeah, usually the people who man the phones can't really know whether or not one is a "valued" customer....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Im not really complaining about the wrong date, just the phoniness of the whole introduction. They might have changed some things, as VOS says he gets offshore CSRs now, and trh didnt get the phony welcome. Sure hope the former isnt a trend. I would hate to see DirecTv stoop to offshore CSRs like a lot of other companies to save their shareholders a dime.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

SledgeHammer said:


> You know you can hit 0 a few times in rapid succession to bypass everything right?  thats pretty standard on most systems.


Yes, then you get routed to a new customer sales agent in my center and the agent's paycheck suffers because of it. lol..
I'm not sure if this is "outside the box" but can I from sales ask you, a CSR a few questions?
1. Do they track invalid transfers that are made by agents on your end or is that something that only hits us?
2. We have alot of different information regarding "grace periods" and have made it a practice to just say one doesn't exist. If so, how long is it (i don't expect you to post here but a pm answer would suffice for this one).
3. Do they give any info to you guys about connecting a Tivo unit(not a DTV Tivo) to the system or if it is possible. I am seeing a HUGE influx of those on my team at my site and I promised I would look into it for them so they aren't telling customers the wrong information.
4. If a customer is disconnected for lack of payment, do they have any option at all to speak to someone from the automated system or does the system just route them around because we get people that will hit new customer to speak to us because they have been lost in the loop and I would like to be able to let them know the best way to navigate the menu so I don't come off as a tool "Unfortunately your in the new sales dept so I'm going to have to transfer you back into the customer service menu." I took 3 supervisor calls for that alone this week and its Tuesday for crying out loud. lol


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

TDK1044 said:


> Sometimes, common sense has to superceed whatever script is written on a computer monitor.


This issue has come up several times for me, too. I don't know whether responses are dictated by a computer screen, but somehow CSRs can get stuck in a rote procedure that may make sense in most circumstances, but not quite all circumstances, but they seem incapable of going beyond the steps and procedures that have been set out for them. My impression has been that they don't have permission to vary from a strict, literal interpretation of their instructions. This can be very frustrating. My last interaction with CSRs was my attempt just a couple of weeks ago to get my broken remote control replaced, under the protection plan, and it took me an hour -- yes, really an hour -- going through pointless diagnostic procedures that couldn't possibly have shown whether my old remote was broken. It made me very angry.

And then there's the problem that CSRs can't order specific parts for you. Why not? There's no place on the screen to put in a part number. This is obviously not the CSR's fault.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well.......I was a land line telephone (0) operator for 8 years, so I definitely treat CSR's the way I would want to be treated......But even still, I have to admit that I have hung up a "couple" of times in the past so I could get another CSR. I don't know if it was a vibe or what but sometimes you get the feeling (even though you're being nice) that you are "bothering" them. If I get that vibe, I hang up and call back.

Good example: I received an email for three months of Cinemax for free so I called and they activated it and was told I needed to call back Jan 9th to cancel or I would start being billed once the promotion ended, so I did. Upon calling to cancel I asked the CSR if there were any promotions currently going on on any of the premium channels, so looked & said no. She sounded so bored and made me wonder if she just didn't feel like checking. I said OK, thanks.

About an hour later, I called back, asked the same question and she said Yes I have Showtime free for 2 months which fell off automatically & I didn't have to call & cancel. I said ok thanks.


----------



## cha0sad (Jun 24, 2011)

Just out of curiosity foodnova, whats your call type? (in case you care, I'm a CRG/ACE TSS)


----------



## DLancer (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm a CRG CSR so I can answer a few questions. I'm doing this in my own time and am not an official representative of Directv. The views expressed are my own and not necessarily reflective of Directv.



MattScahum said:


> 1. Do they track invalid transfers that are made by agents on your end or is that something that only hits us?


 They're tracked but its not really a focus at all. Generally keeping transfers as a whole down is viewed as more important.



> 2. We have alot of different information regarding "grace periods" and have made it a practice to just say one doesn't exist. If so, how long is it (i don't expect you to post here but a pm answer would suffice for this one).


24 hours after activation of the receivers generally, certain states have an extending grace period in *very* specific circumstances. So its generally safer to say there isn't one.



> 3. Do they give any info to you guys about connecting a Tivo unit(not a DTV Tivo) to the system or if it is possible. I am seeing a HUGE influx of those on my team at my site and I promised I would look into it for them so they aren't telling customers the wrong information.


a normal Tivo can't be used with DTV service. Only the THR-22 can be used with DTV service.



> 4. If a customer is disconnected for lack of payment, do they have any option at all to speak to someone from the automated system or does the system just route them around because we get people that will hit new customer to speak to us because they have been lost in the loop and I would like to be able to let them know the best way to navigate the menu so I don't come off as a tool "Unfortunately your in the new sales dept so I'm going to have to transfer you back into the customer service menu." I took 3 supervisor calls for that alone this week and its Tuesday for crying out loud. lol


They can talk to someone, I'm not terribly sure on how to navigate out of the IVR maze, presumably if they ask the IVR that they want to reconnect as I've taken quite a few calls from disconnected people with past due balances who want to reactivate.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

DLancer said:


> I'm a CRG CSR so I can answer a few questions. I'm doing this in my own time and am not an official representative of Directv. The views expressed are my own and not necessarily reflective of Directv.
> 
> They're tracked but its not really a focus at all. Generally keeping transfers as a whole down is viewed as more important.
> 
> ...


A "normal Tivo" will work just fine with DTV service all you have to do it run an output from the receiver to an input on the TIVO.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

west99999 said:


> A "normal Tivo" will work just fine with DTV service all you have to do it run an output from the receiver to an input on the TIVO.


That is true but it should be noted that you would have to program both units, an autotune on the DirecTV receiver and a manual recording on the Tivo. If we are talking HD do Tivos even have analog HD inputs?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

longrider said:


> That is true but it should be noted that you would have to program both units, an autotune on the DirecTV receiver and a manual recording on the Tivo. If we are talking HD do Tivos even have analog HD inputs?


No you dont. I have a Series 1 Tivo hooked to my H24. The Tivo sends the channel change command via a plug in IR emitter. The H24 hooks to the Tivo using composite. The H24 is locked to 480i. Works great. Have it in the guest room.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Foodnova said:


> I'm fully prepared to take a beating for what most of my colleagues do/say, just like I do every day at work anyway... but.. that's another subject. From where or what gender I am not saying for obvious reasons. I'm merely here to make both of our experiences better
> 
> What do CSR's do that aggravate you the most? What do we do/say that let's you know "hey, this person's legit"? Any other feedback is greatly appreciated


Kind of you to ask.

I don't find myself annoyed with Customer Service reps from DirecTV.

My issue with the company is that it is inexcusably behind on basic-cable high defintion channels. And the irritation I feel for that gets credited to those who actually run DirecTV.


----------



## DLancer (Jan 6, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> No you dont. I have a Series 1 Tivo hooked to my H24. The Tivo sends the channel change command via a plug in IR emitter. The H24 hooks to the Tivo using composite. The H24 is locked to 480i. Works great. Have it in the guest room.


Did not know that. Still, that'd be for just SD, not HD. The THR-22, I believe is the only HD Tivo available. At least, its the only officially supported one.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> No you dont. I have a Series 1 Tivo hooked to my H24. The Tivo sends the channel change command via a plug in IR emitter. The H24 hooks to the Tivo using composite. The H24 is locked to 480i. Works great. Have it in the guest room.


Thank you, I was not aware that a Tivo could control a DirecTV receiver. Unfortunately it is SD only


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, since none of the HD Tivo's have an encoder built in. It will do 16:9 though for the HD channels.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been a customer since 1996.
I have not had to call for very many things over the years.
I, like many others have stated, do not like the phone system that gives you the run around. I usualy get my questions or concerns addressed.

I have to say that the worst answers that I get are when I send an email. Most times the answer comes back and it does not even come close to the problem that I stated in the email. I have to reply and tell them their reply was totally useless and sent it back. Then I get a reply that it has been forwarded to ????. When this answer comes back it usually address what I had emailed in the first place.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

west99999 said:


> A "normal Tivo" will work just fine with DTV service all you have to do it run an output from the receiver to an input on the TIVO.


But not by itself, which is I believe what he meant.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"jimmie57" said:


> I have to say that the worst answers that I get are when I send an email. Most times the answer comes back and it does not even come close to the problem that I stated in the email. I have to reply and tell them their reply was totally useless and sent it back. Then I get a reply that it has been forwarded to ????. When this answer comes back it usually address what I had emailed in the first place.


Agreeded! Last e-mail I sent was a week ago saying s specialist would need to look into it and get back to me in 24 hours, I'm still waiting.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Yes, since none of the HD Tivo's have an encoder built in. It will do 16:9 though for the HD channels.


Thank you guys. I've been telling customers for a while now that there should be a way to get the Tivo they currently have to work with the Directv, but I have always said it would most likely be SD not HD and would require some extra wiring to get it to record from the Dtv. I've just told them to go online and do a search for a wiring diagram and if all else fails ask the tech if they have run across the situation to make some suggestions. Glad I have never given out wrong info and REALLY glad I can now tell my agents that get this question a definate answer on this.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

DLancer said:


> I'm a CRG CSR so I can answer a few questions. I'm doing this in my own time and am not an official representative of Directv. The views expressed are my own and not necessarily reflective of Directv.
> 
> They're tracked but its not really a focus at all. Generally keeping transfers as a whole down is viewed as more important.
> 
> ...


Wish it was more of a focus for our sake, but I understand the door swings both ways and I guess nobody is perfect. lol
Really glad to know that someone can speak to someone when disconnected. I assumed there had to be a way through but they just weren't patient enough or hadn't listened to the options very well.
I knew 24 hrs but in my site, we have been told to not even mention it since the site we are in isn't "in house" with Directv so I guess it is better safe then sorry. I knew there must of been special circumstances to the 15 day option some of those states had, so I'm glad we have been forbidden from mentioning that at all.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I am satisfied with people having excitement and interest in their voice.

Even if they don't know an answer or need to put me on hold, if they seem interested in helping me.....I am fine with dealing with some issues


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Foodnova said:


> I'm fully prepared to take a beating for what most of my colleagues do/say, just like I do every day at work anyway... but.. that's another subject. From where or what gender I am not saying for obvious reasons. I'm merely here to make both of our experiences better
> 
> What do CSR's do that aggravate you the most? What do we do/say that let's you know "hey, this person's legit"? Any other feedback is greatly appreciated


 As tech i deal with your csrs everyday. I honestly have nothing but compliments for them. Great to deal with.

However the other Department Directv Has known as "ISS" has some of the most ignorant , rudest people I have ever dealt with. Its like they want you to kiss their rear end to help you. Directv needs to just train their Csrs how to help with the MINOR issues that these guys have to deal with and eliminate the whole department. how hard is it to push a button and grant a waiver?


----------



## Celestine (Nov 6, 2012)

I just suck it up when any customer is agitated/frustrated/etc over the phone. That is part of the job.

I do go off the script just to better serve the customer but I also realize that that will bite me in my behind later on; sandwiched between providing excellence in customer service and following company policies. Especially, when taking care of customers on disputes and being in the phone with the customer resolving issues for too long.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

As a Tech CSR and Training Coach, just a couple things to enlighten everyone and maybe offer some helpful hints for getting the best service:

1 - We are required to use the scripts. There is no exception. The scripts are the specific policy of DirecTV and every agent is required to do every step in the script with the customer. DirecTV reviews phone calls and compares the scripts with what the CSR did. If there is a variance, the agent is downgraded.

2 - However, if the problem is resolved, then the requirement to follow the script is waived as long as the customer performed at least one physical task the script called for.

3 - CSRs may go off script if all the other troubleshooting steps have been followed. Newer CSRs will probably not want to go off script. Most scripts end with instructions to do a service call or ERP, but never both. The directions are very clear which resolution is called for and the CSR is NOT to vary. If you feel that an ERP is necessary but the CSR is recommending a service call, the good CSRs will NOT cave in and provide an ERP. 

With 20 million subscribers and thousands of CSRs, it is a numbers game and DirecTV knows that in 97% of these cases a solution of XXX will resolve. The remaining 3% may not get a resolution, but that's what Case Management is for. It is far less expensive to do the wrong thing 3% of the time and endure multiple phone calls from less than happy customers than it is to provide enough training to these thousands of CSRs to go off script and make the decision on their own.

4 - Anyone can ignore the script but only supervisors are allowed to intentionally provide a solution that isn't called for by the script and then it will only be after a customer has already gone through normal troubleshooting with a front line agent.

5 - Billing agents don't do technical troubelshooting. Sales agents don't take care of billing issues, etc. If you just start pounding 0-0-0-0-0-0 or 9-9-9-9-9-9 when the automated teller comes on then you may not get the department you need. Don't get mad at the agent if you tried to circumvent the system.

6 - There are BAD agents and there are agents that are having a bad day. If you get one, being rude will only make a bad situation worse. Just politely say that you think it would be best to hang up and call back for someone else and then simply hang up and call back. The agent will get punished/penalized for a Callback and you'll probably get someone back on the line that knows what is going on.

In general, you catch more flies with molasses than you do with vinegar. Getting upset with any CSR is usually counterproductive. We often have to decide when to do what DirecTV wants and do what the customer wants. While it is nice to help a customer by going outside of the box, doing it too much results in lost income and possible termination for the CSR. Most phone calls to technical support are customer caused and are cases of neglect, abuse or downright stupidity on the part of the customer. There is no way for a CSR to know in the first 45 seconds that you are any different. You can tell us that you know what you're doing till you're blue in the face, but I can't count the number of times I have had a "Knowledgable" customer insist on a Service Call or Receiver Replacement and 8 minutes later the problem is resolved without resorting to either.

Do the posters on this board know more than the average CSR? Yep
Do the CSRs know that? Nope

Please just keep that in mind when calling in. Between your knowledge and ouor tools we can get it resolved with a little bit of patience.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If I could pay extra to go directly to a good Case Management tech, I probably would. If only the codeword shibboleet actually worked....


----------



## Bigjohn4real (Feb 10, 2012)

If you are an employee of D*, please check on whether the information you are providing is proprietary or not before posting. Just saying...it's not worth losing your job to make yourself seem credible in this forum. 

If you are unsure of the policies, there are tools available to you to help answer your questions. If you can't find the answers in your tools, there is a chain of command to go through to get the correct information that leads all the way up to Ellen. As stated many times in this thread and countless others, the worst thing you can do as a CSR is give incorrect information by taking a guess. It is the Sup job to make sure that their agents are giving the best customer service possible and if you are unsure of the information, reach out to a peer or manager for the correct resolution. 

As at as the installer support goes, the waiver pushback you get is most likely not targeted at the poster on this thread but the "lazy" installer that doesn't want to double check their work and would rather take the easy way out. This is just a "check and balance" to make sure the install was done correctly.


----------

